# Modified National / low collective dublogic stonham barns



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone going to the modified nationals at Peterborough arena starts tomorrow it's 22nd may -24may


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I live in Peterborough and didn't even know this was on.. but I won't be there anyway I'm afraid.


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Boruki said:


> I live in Peterborough and didn't even know this was on.. but I won't be there anyway I'm afraid.


Yes mate I'm definitely sure it's starts tomorrow. It should be good as it very poplar car show I might just go on Saturday I'll take pictures and upload it on here when I get back for you.


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Forgot to mention there's also low collective show at stonham barns this Sunday 24th may


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll be there. Going up on the Saturday riding shotgun in this. Stage 2 supercharged. Should be fun! 8)


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

mstew said:


> I'll be there. Going up on the Saturday riding shotgun in this. Stage 2 supercharged. Should be fun! 8)


Wouldn't mind riding shotgun in that - looks like a bit of a weapon! Tell the owner to sort those indicators though - really needs a clear set :roll:


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks good I'll be in my mk1 tt or my Mercedes c250cdi amg sports not sure yet.


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Damn can't go to much to do today but I'm definitely going to stonham barns tomorrow.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Apparently £18 on the door per person to get in.


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone going Dublogic (low collective) at stonham barns tomorrow


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I'll be at Dublogic tomorrow, probably about 11ish. Try and find me to say hi


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

odub said:


> I'll be at Dublogic tomorrow, probably about 11ish. Try and find me to say hi


I'll see you there mate I'm sure I'll find you just look for a tt


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I will be for the show in 10 min I'll get some pictures for you guy


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

URL=http://s945.photobucket.com/user/moy786/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150524_125015.jpg.html]







[/URL[/URL[URL=http://s945.photobucket.com/user/moy786/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150524_121604.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s945.photobucket.com/user/moy786/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150524_134247-1.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s945.photobucket.com/user/moy786/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150524_125024_kindlephoto-3188116.jpg.html]

Some pictures from dublogic show


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

It was good show. Got your pm but I still can't reply. That was my black TT in the car park that you saw, didn't see yours there, sorry


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

odub said:


> It was good show. Got your pm but I still can't reply. That was my black TT in the car park that you saw, didn't see yours there, sorry


I didn't park near the grass you was on I was parked when you come in on the left. I saw you leaving you when you was leaving you drove round and just before you got to the exit I was on you left in a silver tt. I'm sure I'll bump into again .did you see the blue tt looked good lowered and had 3sdm alloys on.


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Ah, my missus was on the limit of looking at cars so I was getting going quickly before she exploded. That blue TT was very low and static too. I did hear him saying the driveshafts were touching the chassis, so maybe a bit too low


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I just brought my tt 225 on Friday. I want to lower my car and put nice exhaust and set of alloys on too.but gonna do it when I can afford it. Car is getting tinted on Friday so I'll upload pic when I get it back.


----------

